
Google Expands Piracy-Related Keyword Filter  - Uncle_Sam
http://torrentfreak.com/google-expands-piracy-related-keyword-filter-110607/
======
johnnyjustice
I am taken aback everytime I see google "semi-filter" words from search. Is it
me or does the company need a more serious competitor?

~~~
mdaniel
I doubt that it is a lack of "seriousness" which is keeping Bing, Blekko, DDG,
et al. from providing competition to Google. It feels to me that the theme of
this year for me has been "the network effect," because it just keeps
reappearing in my life.

Further, the very fact that those other search engines exist is cause for you
to take your advertising absorption orbs away from Google if you disagree with
their business practices. Voting with your dollars is the basis of the free-
market economy, as I understand.

